# Can We Line A Tortoise Table with Vinyl Flooring?



## VTort (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi!
We recently adopted a Russian Tortoise who's person could no longer care for it. We have been reading online since he came to us and today we are building him a tortoise table because we just cannot find anything pre made that will fit well into the area that is best for him. We happen to have a lot of ply wood and other building materials around so we are trying to use that.
It is going to be 52"L X 24" X12"H.
We have some vinyl flooring that we can use on the bottom and up the sides to make it easy to clean ( the substrate will cover it on the bottom). Is that a safe and healthy interior for him?
He did not come with a habitat and has spent a few days in a 2'x3' tub and with all of the different areas and micro climates that a tortoise needs it definitely is not big enough. He is around 4.5 inches long.
Is vinyl flooring OK( with plenty of Coco Soft etc on top)? 
I can post pictures as soon as it is set up, but wanted to know about the floor before we commit to it....to make sure that it isn't toxic or not tortoise friendly.
Thank you all so much!
Annie


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes you can. Quite a few of our members have used this.


----------



## gieseygirly (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes, yes, yes! Two of mine are waterproofed this way. Works really well - easy to clean and water doesn't leak out as long as you caulk or silicone along cracks.


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes, use the GE II Silicone caulk. You can use it to glue the vinyl on and also seal the joints.

Also, think about making your sides taller; 16-18". Russians are great climbers, and you want room for substrate, 4-6" as they love to burrow.
Or at least put a lip around the edge to keep him from climbing out!

Nice of you to take him in! This winter you can plan the outside enclosure!


----------

